# Self-Build - Homebuilder.



## Headcase (29 Apr 2007)

First time poster, so bear with me!
Apon receiving of planning permission we received information from a construction management company called 'Homebuilder' who specialise in the construction of one-off homes. We received competitive quote from them and they were very informative and took time to go through as throughly as possible their quote and what it covered. Before we decide to contract them to build our house, has anyone ever heard or dealt with them before?

Any feedback would be much appreciate.

HC


----------



## ang1170 (30 Apr 2007)

From the way you phrased this, it sounds like this company contacted you after you got planning, based on the publically available information on the application/approval? We had a couple of companies do the same to us recently (same situation), though none were actual builders (more ancilliary services in our case).

If this is the situation, I'd be very slow to use them, based purely on the question of how many good construction firms have to go looking for business in this way (rather than having it come to them)?

Having said that, it could be completely legitimate.

Best do what you're doing already: look for recommendations and references for them from people that have used them.


----------



## Headcase (30 Apr 2007)

Correct,they are construction management & they outsource the actual building to an pre-approved list of builders they have contracts with. I believe they are looking for business as they have only recently opened up a new office in Co. meath (already an office in both dublin & wexford).

Ang1170, you say you are in the same situation, can I ask how much you are being quoted roughly per sqm? 

HC


----------



## chancerman (1 May 2007)

Hi, we are using Homebuilder for our construction of our hoime in Meath, we sourced them through the internet and met with them 3 times before appointing them and its the best decision we ever made! Their price was the most competitive which caused us intial concern butafter we met them and saw what they had done, we were convinced. Their attention to detail is incredible and they are extremely easy to get on with, I'm going to stop now in case you think I'm employed by them, but I would have no hesitation in recommneding them to a first time builder, as we were.


----------



## chancerman (1 May 2007)

Sorry about the spellings by the way!! 


chancerman said:


> Hi, we are using Homebuilder for our construction of our home in Meath, we sourced them through the internet and met with them 3 times before appointing them and its the best decision we ever made! Their price was the most competitive which caused us intial concern but, after we met them and saw what they had done, we were convinced. Their attention to detail is incredible and they are extremely easy to get on with, I'm going to stop now in case you think I'm employed by them, but I would have no hesitation in recommneding them to a first time builder, as we were.


----------



## lorna (1 May 2007)

chancerman, any chance ! of having some figures please which would be really helpful to all interested parties.


----------



## Headcase (1 May 2007)

Hi Chancerman,
As Lorna said, some figures/ additional info would be of great benefit eg: teh contract/ agreement process, cost per sqm. How was the contract negoiated, did you asked for any extra's in order for them to secure your business? Have they given you a timeframe for complete bulid? Are they on course to finish on time? Is the quality Have they brought to your attention any extra costs. Are you getting any stonework done? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## ang1170 (1 May 2007)

We haven't gone to tender yet (had to go back for revised planning, but that's another story), so I'm afraid I can't give any figures.

As I said, it could be completely legit (maybe it's just how they market themselves). It could be a misplaced assumption on my part that good builders would have enough work coming to them without them having to actively market themselves like that. I could be completely wrong on that though, or maybe they had some other job fall through and a speculative approach was a way to get some new work in.

The bottom line is to go by recommendation and follow-up on references: it's way too expensive an item to get it wrong and there are plenty of horror stories out there....

As for the process/contract etc., we've used an architect from the start who's advising. I have to say I'd recommend it as an approach: the last time I did something like this it was all by direct labour rather than main contractor. Unless you know a lot about the various trades it's very difficult to manage.


----------



## chancerman (2 May 2007)

Hi,
Without being too specific, I'm building a house over 3,000sq feet, Homebuilder quoted me for everything except Kitchen fit-out, tiling and painting and decorating and the price was EUR310k, including VAT! Garage was an extra also but they were happy to look at solar panel, wood pellet etc and give me quotes for them. Their attention to detail and customer service won the contract for them. We have natural stone on the front of the building, the work is of an exceptional quality. They are behind schedule but consider this, on Jan 15th they started the blockwork, last week the roof and windows finished and the internal plastering is starting this week. The weather at the end of last year delayed them by 4-6 weeks but since then they've worked hard (including Esater saturday!), I'm not a builder nor an architect but the work seems great and our engineer has visited 3 times so far and has signed off all their work to this point. We've asked them to make little changes over the phone and they've understood what we're looking for and have incorporated it into our home, so we're thrilled! Happy to answer any other questions.....


----------



## Headcase (2 May 2007)

Quote sounds in line with mine. Did you go with the garage? The quotes for garages in general seems fairly high anything from 25k upwards + Vat. Did you decide to you go with the solar panels/wood pellets etc, if so how is that going for you? Are you getting underflorr heating by any chance?Did you go with senator windows / standard sanitary ware & doors, if so any addtional comments/views would be great!!
Sounds like they are very good indeed!
Thanks again as every bit of info helps.


----------



## chancerman (3 May 2007)

Hi, yeah we went with the garage, we did think it was a bit steep for it but it's fully insulated now and everything, €30k plus VAT for that. We went with Solar Panel and the Wood Pellet and they're being installed as we speak. Homebuilder sourced a plumber who installs them and he in turn sourced the right machiones for us which was a huge burden off us. We got the 2 grants from SEI which makes a huge difference, in total the cost of both units was about €11k but grants totalling €5,700 take a huge sting out of that. (SEI only took 8 days to get back with confirmation of the grants which was pretty impressive!) Didn't opt for underfloor heating out of fear! It's still relatively new but what happens when (and like everything its a case of when not if) it breaks down, I didn't fancy having to dig up the floor and repair it then re-lay the wooden floor or tiles or concrete or whatever, but that's my cautious nature! Went with Senator, we did look elsewhere but their prices seemed best. They were installed last week in less than a day and look great and have a very high energy rating. Total allowance of €3,600 seemed a bit low for 4 bathrooms, but we went to a place just off the main road between Navan and Kells and got everything for €3,800 and its really good branded stock. I can't think of any other nuggets that might be useful for you right now, its never too early to apply to ESB or Eircom (ESB charged over €2,500 for connection which was a bit cheeky I thought!), I don't know what part of the country your in, perhaps you could let me know, if its Leinster, there's a couple of places which we could point you towards which might help you make up your mind about Homebuilder and other bits and pieces....Also be careful of Kitchen gangsters! Our quotes ranged from €15k to €48k and there didn't seem to be a huge difference between the quality of either quote!


----------



## yop (3 May 2007)

chancerman said:


> Hi, yeah we went with the garage, we did think it was a bit steep for it but it's fully insulated now and everything, €30k plus VAT for that. We went with Solar Panel and the Wood Pellet and they're being installed as we speak. Homebuilder sourced a plumber who installs them and he in turn sourced the right machiones for us which was a huge burden off us. We got the 2 grants from SEI which makes a huge difference, in total the cost of both units was about €11k but grants totalling €5,700 take a huge sting out of that. (SEI only took 8 days to get back with confirmation of the grants which was pretty impressive!) Didn't opt for underfloor heating out of fear! It's still relatively new but what happens when (and like everything its a case of when not if) it breaks down, I didn't fancy having to dig up the floor and repair it then re-lay the wooden floor or tiles or concrete or whatever, but that's my cautious nature! Went with Senator, we did look elsewhere but their prices seemed best. They were installed last week in less than a day and look great and have a very high energy rating. Total allowance of €3,600 seemed a bit low for 4 bathrooms, but we went to a place just off the main road between Navan and Kells and got everything for €3,800 and its really good branded stock. I can't think of any other nuggets that might be useful for you right now, its never too early to apply to ESB or Eircom (ESB charged over €2,500 for connection which was a bit cheeky I thought!), I don't know what part of the country your in, perhaps you could let me know, if its Leinster, there's a couple of places which we could point you towards which might help you make up your mind about Homebuilder and other bits and pieces....Also be careful of Kitchen gangsters! Our quotes ranged from €15k to €48k and there didn't seem to be a huge difference between the quality of either quote!



Good post there Chancer, one point, if anything goes wrong with your radiator pipes do you not also have to take up your timber floors? 

What sort of sponds were your windows do you mind me asking? Out of pure curiosity?


----------



## lorna (3 May 2007)

chancerman, how many windows and doors installed, did you go with white or a colour and would appreciate knowing how much they cost please? we will need about 30 windows, set of french doors, a back door and we are having a wooden front door (council condition).
we are starting build end of this month in Longford but great to hear some figures. organising this direct from London and set up most things over easter break just gone. going over for 10 days end of month to supervise the setting out of foundations.
we are going direct labour on recommendations. local guys doing the foundations and a local guy doing the blocks. these guys are in big demand and are never out of work and are well known in our village.
5000 cash (no VAT) for all the labour for foundations for 2,800 sqft house and 50sq mts garage, road in etc, stripping of site, digging, filling etc etc. yet to get price for materials but in discussion with local suppliers. suppliers are all competing like mad at the moment for the business.

17,000 cash (no VAT) for the blocklayers for garage and house (2 storey) with concrete 1st floor. ground floor internal walls are block. spanwright will supply the concrete 1st floor and blocklayer will ensure its fitted in correctly and grouted. not sure how much the blocks, cement, sills, rsj's etc will cost yet.

husband and his brother are doing the roof in august (months holiday !!) as they are both carpenters so we are expecting to achieve a big house for around 200,000 at absolute tops, intend coming in well below that though due to doing a lot ourselves over the next 3 years or so as wont be moving backing until about 2010 roughly. we have 2 nephews who are plumbers so will give them that work. intend sourcing bathroom, flooring, kitchen units here in london and taking it over as we need it. busy comparing prices to make sure it is worthwhile taking stuff over the water. probably take over an Ikea kitchen. it would appear that bathrooms are a lot cheaper here.
we have not applied for a mortgage as money from sale of a London property and will be working here until it is all paid for.

so far paid 2,900 development charges. 680 for water license. 2,400 for site insurance. roughly another 800 then for the actual water connection and cutting of road. have also just sent in the forms for electric supply.
no site cost as given to me by my dad and no architects fees as the old dad again paid for this and anyway we probably would have really struggled to get planning permission. easier for him to get it in his name as i have lived in london for 20 years.

fun times ahead i am sure but we have no time pressures so can go at our own pace.


----------



## noodle (3 May 2007)

Hi Chancerman

Just wondering how big was your garage for €30000 + vat - was there anything special about it.....


----------



## NiallA (3 May 2007)

ang1170 said:


> As I said, it could be completely legit (maybe it's just how they market themselves). It could be a misplaced assumption on my part that good builders would have enough work coming to them without them having to actively market themselves like that.



builders are businesses too.  targeting people who have just obtained planning has to be an effective way of targeting your audience, a marketers dream.


----------



## Headcase (3 May 2007)

chancerman said:


> Hi, yeah we went with the garage, we did think it was a bit steep for it but it's fully insulated now and everything, €30k plus VAT for that. We went with Solar Panel and the Wood Pellet and they're being installed as we speak. Homebuilder sourced a plumber who installs them and he in turn sourced the right machiones for us which was a huge burden off us. We got the 2 grants from SEI which makes a huge difference, in total the cost of both units was about €11k but grants totalling €5,700 take a huge sting out of that. (SEI only took 8 days to get back with confirmation of the grants which was pretty impressive!) Didn't opt for underfloor heating out of fear! It's still relatively new but what happens when (and like everything its a case of when not if) it breaks down, I didn't fancy having to dig up the floor and repair it then re-lay the wooden floor or tiles or concrete or whatever, but that's my cautious nature! Went with Senator, we did look elsewhere but their prices seemed best. They were installed last week in less than a day and look great and have a very high energy rating. Total allowance of €3,600 seemed a bit low for 4 bathrooms, but we went to a place just off the main road between Navan and Kells and got everything for €3,800 and its really good branded stock. I can't think of any other nuggets that might be useful for you right now, its never too early to apply to ESB or Eircom (ESB charged over €2,500 for connection which was a bit cheeky I thought!), I don't know what part of the country your in, perhaps you could let me know, if its Leinster, there's a couple of places which we could point you towards which might help you make up your mind about Homebuilder and other bits and pieces....Also be careful of Kitchen gangsters! Our quotes ranged from €15k to €48k and there didn't seem to be a huge difference between the quality of either quote!


Thanks Chancerman!
I'm building in Leinster also, can you forward on the 'couple of places which you could point us towards which might help us make up our mind about Homebuilder and other bits and pieces....'
Could you also advise on make of solar panels & the name of the bathroom place btw Navan & Kells??


----------



## ang1170 (4 May 2007)

NiallA said:


> builders are businesses too. targeting people who have just obtained planning has to be an effective way of targeting your audience, a marketers dream.


 
I understand that, but given demand for good builders seems to exceed supply (does it?), my assumption would be they'd have sufficient work without having to actively market themselves.


----------



## chancerman (10 May 2007)

Hi, sorry for the delay in getting back. I think that we had 27 windows, 2 double doors and 2 single doors ordered from Senator through Homebuilder and they all came in under the allowance that they had calculated within their quote to us. The garage wasx kinda expensive at €30k plus VAT but its a big 'un and fully insulated, plumbed and heated so I didn't push it too much with them! I let that go thru so I could negotiate more strongly on other 'extras' that we got. There are a couple of houses around the Meath area which Homebuilder have built and we could point them out to people if you wish....


----------



## noodle (10 May 2007)

How big is big for the garage - 

I got a quote for €50000 incl VAT for ~ 50sqm garage... and I don't think it includes heating or plumbing!


----------



## studio.jk (10 May 2007)

This Homebuilder gang seem to be quite highly regarded there. Anyone know if they operate in Waterford (West Waterford). I wouldn't mind getting in touch with them concerning a build I've just got planning for.


----------



## chancerman (11 May 2007)

Noodle, €50k for a garage??!! Is that with Homebuilder or the same crowd that did the Port Tunnel cos it seems bloody expensive! Studio JK, these guys are also based in Wexford and should be able to deal with you, give them a shout anyway for comparision, nothing ventured nothing gained and all that!!


----------



## noodle (11 May 2007)

Chancerman, Yeah I thought it was a bit steep for a garage - it's a local builder, a neighbour in fact.  I think he might be trying to tell me he doesn't want the work.   
I'm going to get Homebuilder to quote!


----------



## brk (27 May 2007)

chancerman said:


> I'm going to stop now in case you think I'm employed by them, but I would have no hesitation in recommneding them to a first time builder, as we were.


 
Hi Chancerman,

Are you affilifated to Homebuilder in anyway as we are getting a quote from them and I would like to hear geniune references?
Thanks - stressful time...


----------



## carefree (28 May 2007)

We have just sent our plans to homebuilder for a quote. they say a 4 week turnaround. I have heard nothing bad on any forum about them but wanted to ask here who else has used them and are they really that good or do they just craftily gatecrash forums with their own great references?!
Ours is a 3000sq ft dormer in killarney and have no idea what to expect from them. 
any help is much appreciated!


----------



## galwaytt (29 May 2007)

noodle said:


> How big is big for the garage -
> 
> I got a quote for €50000 incl VAT for ~ 50sqm garage... and I don't think it includes heating or plumbing!


 
crumbs, my garage - 12m x 8.5 m was half that............dry dash outside, plastered inside, fully insulated walls and roof, 3 x windows, 1 x ped door, 3 x electric car doors. Oh, and a 8mx 5m mezzanine inside as well..........


----------



## hayabusa (30 May 2007)

Hi galwaytt,

Can you please tell me where you got your electric garage doors and how much. Also did you go with standard kingspan for insulation??

Thanks


----------



## chancerman (6 Jun 2007)

Hi BRK,
Sorry for dely, I've no connection with Homebuilder apart from the fact that I've been employing them since November toi build my house in Meath, they're about 3 weeks from finish, we're under budget and we've never had a problem with them, it's well worth getting a quote from them, but more importantly giving them time to sit down with you and talk thru it with them, they're a nice gang and really appreciate the importance of the project for us, instead of other builders who gave us the impression that they were doing us a favour by working for us!!


----------



## Mez (8 Jun 2007)

chancerman said:


> Hi BRK,
> Sorry for dely, I've no connection with Homebuilder apart from the fact that I've been employing them since November toi build my house in Meath, they're about 3 weeks from finish, we're under budget and we've never had a problem with them, it's well worth getting a quote from them, but more importantly giving them time to sit down with you and talk thru it with them, they're a nice gang and really appreciate the importance of the project for us, instead of other builders who gave us the impression that they were doing us a favour by working for us!!


 
Without being too specific, is your house not far from Ashbourne?


----------



## Demps (11 Jun 2007)

Noodle, Headcase - did Ye go with homebuilder after - and what did final quotes/tenders work out like.

Chancerman - from research I have done looks like that they Project Manage the build and hire good tradesmen etc. - is that the case?


----------



## Headcase (11 Jun 2007)

Demps said:


> Noodle, Headcase - did Ye go with homebuilder after - and what did final quotes/tenders work out like.
> 
> Chancerman - from research I have done looks like that they Project Manage the build and hire good tradesmen etc. - is that the case?




Hi Demps,

We signed contracts with Homebuilder last week and they should be starting within 2 weeks. Quote for standard build (incl VAT) on our 2680sq ft house worked out about 98/99 euro per sq ft - we have extra's on top  so this added to the overall quote to roughly about 125 per sq ft. 
From prior research, correct they do project manage the build and the tradesman involved are from a pre-approved list they have.


----------



## Demps (11 Jun 2007)

Thanks Headcase

They seem to have a growing reputation and I am meeting for a quote this week. What stage are they taking the build to - builders finsih or are they doing stuff like kitchen, landscaping etc. What extras are You getting in any harm asking.

I am going with geo and solar with UFH for heat requirements
Thanks again


----------



## Headcase (11 Jun 2007)

What stage are they taking the build to - builders finsih or are they doing stuff like kitchen, landscaping etc. What extras are You getting in any harm asking.

They are completing to builders finish. Main extras include supply & fit for  underfloor heating / pre-cast flooring (1st floor), solar heating (water only), 4 piers & 2 stone walls (entrance), stone finish (2 sides of house) & monochouse on other 2 sides), wooden celling finish in sun room &  hardwood stairs plus a few more things.


----------



## bb12 (30 Jul 2007)

Got a quote from Homebuilder on the strength of this thread recently and must say I was very disappointed with it. The quote was a lot higher than other quotes I've received from other reputable companies.


----------



## carefree (30 Jul 2007)

what price for what size of house ie: euros per sq ft?


----------



## bb12 (31 Jul 2007)

€30 per sq ft more expensive for lower quality finishes e.g. white pvc windows compared to coloured on other quotes etc.


----------



## selfbuildkk (13 Mar 2008)

I have also just recently received a quote from Homebuilder and was very disappointed with it,again based on the recommendations of some posters.  

There is nothing amazing about the house plans simple enough 1 1/2 storey house 2200sq ft, quoted €240,000 which did not even include the windows/stairs/sanitary ware/sewage treatment system/radiators/or oil fired heating.  These are all extras which if i was to take would bring the total price to around €290,000.  

Am i completely naive or is that what i should expect to pay??


----------



## Headcase (16 Mar 2008)

Hi Selfbuildkk,

Strange, my quote for my 2,700sq ft house was about 20k higher but included white pvc windows, softwood stairs, a (small) allowance for sanityware, water sewage treatment system & radiators. Oil fired heating was an extra over though. I cannot reason as why to your quote would in effect be higher? All I can say is to date they have been very good and  the house is nearly finished and we are very pleased with the outcome. Virtually stress free and our dedicated supervisor has been brilliant.


----------



## selfbuildkk (17 Mar 2008)

thanks for the reply, i did think that it was very pricey,having said that i was told by their rep that it was open to negotiation but even with strong negotiations i dont think it would reduce the price that drastically.as i said in previous post its nothing out of the ordinary.Can i be so bold as to ask whether or not you had to negotiate on the price or were you happy with the initial quote,and if you did was there much in the difference?thanks again all help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Headcase (17 Mar 2008)

Selfbuildkk,

Not much negotiating as we received 3 to 4 quotes from other contractors before we decided to go with Homebuilder as they were the most competitive at the time (around this time last year). We also spoke to 2 clients on their books (one finished and one nearly completed). They both spoke highly of them. No harm to negotiate the price down but as you say will it come down by a more agreeable amount? Any harm to ask what area of the country your building in?


----------



## selfbuildkk (18 Mar 2008)

ya no probs, were hoping to build in kilkenny,i have friends who have recently completely houses, builders finish varies in size between 2600 and 2900 for between 140,000 and 165,000.no trade experience no favours, no hours labouring.fabulous houses no corners cut.excellent finishes.


----------



## angela59 (18 Mar 2008)

Hi selfbuildkk,

That sounds very good working out about E60 per sq ft or maybe my calculations are wrong.  Were they building contractors or was direct labour?

Angela59


----------



## selfbuildkk (20 Mar 2008)

direct labour all the way,like i said none of them are tradespeople,no friendly favours im sure there was a lot of haggling with materials etc. but doesnt everyone?since the last post ive spoken to more people suggesting that between 140,000 to 160,000 is about right for builders finish on a house of that size.(2200-2600).the investigation continues.luckily im in no real hurry to build so time is on my side.


----------



## tipperary (22 Mar 2008)

Hi

sorry to hijack the post, but I am planning to start building soon, and have received a competitive quote from homebuilder.  Is there anybody else who has experience of them (good or bad)?  Is the standard of finish up to scratch?  Are they ok with small changes during the course of construction ?


----------



## Headcase (23 Mar 2008)

Hi Tipperary,

I realise your looking for feedback from other people - but just to let you know we have made small changes during our build with no problems as long as you can give as must notice of the changes as possible.


----------



## secionn (4 Apr 2008)

We are presently using Homebuilder to project manage and build our house and we are very happy with their work. They are professional, organised and use good tradespeople. Their work is good quality. They are flexible and allow changes. Costs wise we found them middle of the road. We could have built cheaper by going direct labour but we had no project management experience, and needed someone to look after this for us.We have genuinely no connections with this Company but would recommend them. We went to see a house they had completed and met the owners who also recommended them highly before we made our decision.
   Hope this helps.


----------

